# I think im going to cry....



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

dddaaaaayyyyyuuuuummmm......I would pay the moolah to own one of them! Is it real or was somebody screwing around with photoshop?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Its a Stagea


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Now I just feel stupid....


----------



## FBI-R33GTR (Sep 29, 2005)

Biscuit said:


> Now I just feel stupid....


Hey dont be, that has been modified on the front ( R34 GTR ) sweet ride though..... could you imagine pulling up at a set of lights & a camero wants to go ya...... Man you would make him look stupid....


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Is that thing fast? Never heard or seen it.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I think if it has a skyline front end, it BETTER be fast. I do beleive some of them came in twin turbos...am I right?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

260RS came with the RB26DETT and GTR running gear


----------



## FBI-R33GTR (Sep 29, 2005)

The ultilmate in wagons these thing come out in 

RB20DET
RB25DET
And for the lucky one's as Joel said the RB26DETT Just as good as a GTR But not the hefty price tag.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Yes - get your kids to school in record time!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Pic of what it looked like stock.


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

this car would surely kill the honda accord wagon.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Biscuit said:


>


There is just something simply wrong with making a R34 a wagon or Mini van... disturbing...front end conversion or not.. it's just wrong... :thumbdwn:


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

myoung said:


> There is just something simply wrong with making a R34 a wagon or Mini van... disturbing...front end conversion or not.. it's just wrong... :thumbdwn:


Yes indeed. Why waste the money to make it look like it?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Cos it looks good

And its not making an R34 a wagon, its making a Stagea have an R34 front - which is what it should have had from factory.


----------



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

I had no idea these things existed untill i was in my mates workshop. Full gtr engine and running gear its nuts. That 34 front end looks good...i think. Im not a big fan of wagons. hahahahah! ahahhaha! hang on im not done...HAHAHAH! this car would surely kill the honda accord wagon...yes, yes it would. Hondas run backwards so they wouldnt stand a chance.


----------



## fiveagain (Sep 2, 2003)

nissan themselves never produced a stagea with an rb26dett. autech did it and tuned it themselves and sold them back to nissan in limited supply and nissan sold them from the dealerships.

and the ignorance of people talking about "turning a wagon into a skyline". smh. it's just a stagea with a front clip. good symbolism in my opinion. because the original stagea front ends do not do justice to the power these things have. good idea and it looks great.

to all these new members. learn a little bit before judging.


----------



## Xybus (Oct 22, 2005)

Biscuit said:


> dddaaaaayyyyyuuuuummmm......I would pay the moolah to own one of them! Is it real or was somebody screwing around with photoshop?


That is so friggin neat!!! I've always wanted a Stagea, but this makes me want one so much more!!!!!


----------

